# need work



## matt- nj (Sep 28, 2009)

need finish carpentry work nj-pa-de-ny areas


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

dam thats a hell of a first post no wonder you need work. and you will travel far too,lol my limit is 60 miles


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you want to DO work? Or are you wanting someone to do some work for you?

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There is no misunderstanding the post*

He needs work. If he wanted work *done*, the word "done" would follow the word "work". The post would have been followed by a ? as in "need work?" if he were looking for help. Clear enough for me. You can also tell by the next post...he's willing to travel far to get it. Lets hope he succeeds. :thumbsup: bill


----------

